# Dedication



## RAMMIE (Jan 14, 2010)

Your captain has been here since this team was started on 2/20/09. Stuck with it and kept the encouragement up enough to make TPU WCG number 35 in less than a year!!!!

Nice work Dave
To the captain


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Got to say a big congrats to all the sailor's working with the Captain, together we make an awesome team.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 17, 2010)

Bah ... He's a slacker.

Just kidding, kudos to everyone who has helped in the cause, both on the TPU team and anywhere else


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Bah ... He's a slacker.




Well come to think of it, if the ship was a tanker the captain would be a wa.... well never mind 


Great job everyone


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 17, 2010)

*He's our #1 Captain Crunch*

Go Team TPU!

I am so happy to be apart of this team and I give major props to all the other teams out there that are making the effort to help others!


----------



## 123bob (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats are due to all of you, and CP rocks.  Your team has turned into a major force in the WCG world. :up: (XS emoticonage for thumbs up...) 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2010)

to CP


----------



## neoreif (Jan 18, 2010)

No words to say here but  and finally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn how did I not see this thread earlier .

Anyways, this thread means a lot to me, you guys and also WCG means a lot to me.  So glad you guys recognize this.  I think FIT also deserves some recognition, afterall if he didn't give me the spot I wouldn't be here.   to you FIT

message to TPU:   Just keep doing whatever you guys are doing, you are ALL great


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

“Crunchatize Me!!!” shout for the Cap’n Crunch

no idea why i posted this but i figure its good for a laugh  all hail the Cap'N


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> “Crunchatize Me!!!” shout for the Cap’n Crunch
> 
> no idea why i posted this but i figure its good for a laugh  all hail the Cap'N



+1


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

oh man CP needs to do a new avatar a chicken patty eating cap n crunch


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations CP, you're an incredible captain!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

whats more awkward is im congratulating the cap'n but i dont even crunch man im a disgrace guess i have to load WCG up when i start folding @ home again


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> whats more awkward is im congratulating the cap'n but i dont even crunch man im a disgrace guess i have to load WCG up when i start folding @ home again



Just PM me if you need any help, I'll do my best to help you get it up and running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> “Crunchatize Me!!!” shout for the Cap’n Crunch
> 
> no idea why i posted this but i figure its good for a laugh  all hail the Cap'N





(FIH) The Don said:


> +1



  eyes is on a roll today with imaginative things 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh man CP needs to do a new avatar a chicken patty eating cap n crunch



I'll work on that 



[Ion] said:


> Congratulations CP, you're an incredible captain!


thanks ION, I haven't seen you around in a while, verything good?


crazyeyesreaper said:


> whats more awkward is im congratulating the cap'n but i dont even crunch man im a disgrace guess i have to load WCG up when i start folding @ home again



hey man you've been great help hooking up our members with parts :toast


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

well no sense having ppl with non working rigs if i can direct them where to get a part for cheap or if i have something i dont need for free 

hell i got alot of usless stuff id give for free but there so old no one can use them anyway lol

anyway yea ill jump on board the WCG wagon and fold alongside the CapN when i get Win 7 installed and everything ready


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Sadly the cap'n only crunches, but I'll fold one day as well.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

ill split the different and go both ways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

it means my gpus are cold right now not running F@H as 3300 PPD on a 5850 is BS ive got 2 of them and i cant even out pace a single 9600 lol but once i start up again aka GPU client 3 ill swap my cpu to WCG  since my PS3 can pick up the slack in F@H where my CPU would be 

basically instead of being full bore into F@H ill split the diff and work for both camps when i can afford to this full set up of mine isnt exactly power efficient ill post pics over in the PII overclocker thread since post here would only clutter your dedication thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh ok, that's what I had in mind


----------

